# Which is the best trim and bumper restorer



## aled1000

i am wondering which is the best ruber and trim restorer as i have black plastick bumpers on my clio mk1 and have faded and got some white in it from over the years i was wndering which is the best to restor the bumpers and trims back to its original black without leaving it sticky and oily like black to black does it a horrible product to use and would like something better wb thanks ..


----------



## -Kev-

hairdrier


----------



## fozzy

I had a pop at my 02 plate freelander yesterday while I'm waiting on the return of my Mini. we just use it to lug rubbish about and atke the dog out and about, the trim was almost White it had been that long since It had been looked at with a bucket. washed with apc then an hour with CG new look trim gel and I was amazed how well it come up, it really did look factory fresh after 5 yrs of abuse!


----------



## boyasaka

-Kev- said:


> hairdrier


hi kev 
funny this post came up as i have had to swap my work 4 x 4 for a connect as i no longer neeeded it and another department did and been given a 04 plate ford connect , its white so i t cut it by hand today then waxed it with some nxt and it came up a treat , but the bumpers are shocking , a light gray and white colour , i used my usual ag bumper gel and this did make a good difference bit not as new then i remembered some guy on here detailing a red corsa and im sure he used a paint stripping gun set on low power .( mine can be 1000w or 2000w ) and my misses hair dryer is 1800 w lol , i spent about half hour looking for this thread to see if he described the use of heat to get colour back but couldnt find it ,,, if you got few mins any chance of a quick explaination on the hairdryer /bumper


----------



## -Kev-

tbh, im not sure how it works but basically the heat opens the pours of the plastic, bringing it back to black. dress it afterwards to protect it


----------



## amiller

G|techniq G4. There is no doubt there and if anybody says otherwise, they havent tried it!


----------



## aled1000

hi boyasaka th i dont like using t cut as ive tries it before and is a good product ut verry messy wen gets onto trims and that and cnt get it off but the latest polish ive tried it autoglym super resin polish and is amazing stuff tbh i really like it ..


----------



## boyasaka

aled1000 said:


> hi boyasaka th i dont like using t cut as ive tries it before and is a good product ut verry messy wen gets onto trims and that and cnt get it off but the latest polish ive tried it autoglym super resin polish and is amazing stuff tbh i really like it
> 
> Hi yes i use SRP on my car and friends , just had half a bottle of t cut someone gave to me and thought id use it on the 7 year old works van rather than me SRP , really just to use it up , and save me SRP, SRP has had some fantastic reviews and write ups on here it even came out top in DAVE KG ;s swirl removing by hand test , which included all the top brands


----------



## Grizzle

amiller said:


> G|techniq G4. There is no doubt there and if anybody says otherwise, they havent tried it!


Tried it didn't like it and if you get in on the paintwork which anyone will do eventually its a nightmare to remove and was told it would need wet sanded to remove!!


----------



## Trophy#185

Dodo Juice Supernatural stuff is amazing tbh, but is and absolout pain to apply properly. Worked very well on new plastic trim but not had much fun with old stuff.

Poorboys Natural look dressing is my fave. AG bumpercare is awesome if applied properly imo (i.e treated like a wax)


----------



## gtechrob

Grizzle said:


> Tried it didn't like it and if you get in on the paintwork which anyone will do eventually its a nightmare to remove and was told it would need wet sanded to remove!!


other than accidentally getting it on the paintwork - was there something else you didn't like about the product?

tbh you are the first person I have heard having problems with residues on the paintwork.


----------



## gtechrob

btw it's c4 not g4 (c = coating - g = glass)


----------



## lee.

aled1000 said:


> i am wondering which is the best ruber and trim restorer as i have black plastick bumpers on my clio mk1 and have faded and got some white in it from over the years i was wndering which is the best to restor the bumpers and trims back to its original black without leaving it sticky and oily like black to black does it a horrible product to use and would like something better wb thanks ..


Gtechniq C4.

It will simply have your trim like new and will last around 2 years without any additional maintenance. enough said. :thumb:

Thank me later.


----------

